# The Worst Woman Driver EVER



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

YouTube - The Worst Woman Driver EVER


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

ound: I have no idea how she managed to do that one at such a slow speed. The tire company should make an ad showing that saying they even grip driving up walls


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

YouTube - woman driver unbeliavable

Funny stuff.


----------

